# Stihl MS290 sharpening stones size?



## wattdogg (Jan 15, 2015)

I have been sharpening my chains but I always forget to write down what size I buy. Does anyone know what size this would take? It's an 18" bar.
thanks in advance


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Jan 15, 2015)

wattdogg said:


> I have been sharpening my chains but I always forget to write down what size I buy. Does anyone know what size this would take? It's an 18" bar.
> thanks in advance


 
Did you check the bar itself? I believe all the info you need is on the bar. If not, your dealer should be able to help.


----------



## wattdogg (Jan 15, 2015)

I've had it a couple years so its wore off I will call the dealer thanks a bunch


----------



## gzecc (Jan 15, 2015)

Think its 3/16. Please confirm. This is from memory.


----------



## dougand3 (Jan 15, 2015)

If your chain is .325" pitch = 3/16 stone. If chain pitch is 3/8" = 7/32" stone. If you measure the distance between 3 rivets and divide by 2 = pitch. 
If it's Stihl chain:

Pitch (Marked on cutter)
1 = 1/4"
2 = .325"
3 = 3/8"
4 = .404"
6 = STIHL PICCO™ (3/8" Extended)
7 = STIHL PICCO™ (1/4" Extended)


----------



## Fifelaker (Jan 16, 2015)

wattdogg said:


> I've had it a couple years so its wore off I will call the dealer thanks a bunch


If it's wore off get a new bar as those are stamped into the tail of the bar not just painted on. I have seen both .325" and .375" on the 1127 series, so you need to find out what you have then you can get the file size.


----------



## wattdogg (Jan 16, 2015)

You guys are awesome it was 3/16" thanks a bunch


----------



## Oldman47 (Jan 19, 2015)

The chain on my older Stihl 026 is marked on every link. You do need to pull the chain to read it but it is stamped right into the metal links down near the base, not up by the cutter itself.


----------

